# Plextor SSD - any views



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone here have any views about Plextor..
Its littler cheaper, have greater cache memory : 512MB ddr in 256GB model
Access Denied

Is it good as samsung or intel ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 3, 2014)

On be to safer side Just go with Samsung. If u want vfm go with crucial mx100. Just don't get evo for now.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 3, 2014)

AnandTech | Plextor M5S 256GB Review


----------



## seamon (Oct 3, 2014)

Plextor SSDs are very good and at par with Intel and Crucial. Meanwhile, Samsung is arguably the best.
I own a Plextor M5M msata SSD.


----------

